# Gunsmith that builds custom parts?



## auburnDistrict (Oct 11, 2012)

I recently purchased a beretta 92 brigadier "Border Marshal" and I am looking for a gunsmith to build and weld a custom rail to the frame. I already have a smith in Tennessee who has agreed to do the work for me, but I was wondering if anyone can give a good reference for another smith? He seems a little backed up with other customer projects/personal affairs ATM. I have been told only about 1 out a 100 gunsmiths would actually consider doing something like this since it's all manual work, but I'm willing to pay to create a one-of-a-kind handgun for myself.


----------



## auburnDistrict (Oct 11, 2012)

I am looking for a gunsmith who is skilled enough to convert this:

wtt/wts 92 Brigadier Beretta Border Marshal 9mm - VA Gun Trader

into this (minus the custom logos. i'll keep my original border marshal markings :> ):

Yuri Custom Works

As you can see from these photos, it IS possible. *cost is not a concern*


----------

